

Ask HN: Is Twitter phasing out DMs? - ColinWright

I used to access my incoming DMs with https://mobile.twitter.com/inbox but that is now no longer working.  In fact, I can't find any way to access my incoming DMs on Twitter.<p>It's been suggested that they are deliberately being made harder to access because Twitter wants to phase them out.  Does anyone have any knowledge or insight to offer?
======
mickael
Why do you say that ?

~~~
ColinWright
With the change to the mobile web site all my bookmarks are broken, several
facilities have been difficult to find, and it has seemed that DMs were
significantly more difficult to get to than before. Someone else made the
comment and it started me thinking, so I thought I'd ask here.

I've now managed to reconstruct most of what Twitter workflow I have, but it
still seems that DMs are less convenient than they were. I have no specific
concrete evidence, just a vague sense that DMs haven't got the love that other
facilities have.

Probably nothing, probably just the fact that their UI change has cost me a
few hours of trying to figure out where everything has moved to.

